# applescript iPhoto ?



## billboc (27 Janvier 2002)

salut,

il semblerait que ne nombreux script pour iphoto existent. savez-vous ou je peux les trouver (ont-ils été regroupés sur un site ??)

merci pour les infos !

@+

billboc


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

http://www.apple.com/applescript/iphoto/index.html


----------



## billboc (27 Janvier 2002)

c'est ça merci


----------

